# More Tsunami Fish Photo's



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thought share some photo's of fish stuff that i got o i think like 2 months ago or so.

Well i couldn't figure out how to post photo's on here for some reason that's weird but here's website with them on it:
http://www.freewebs.com/aquariumfishlovers/tsunamifish.htm


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow! theyre all awesome looking! I love the teeth on that lizard fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The big "Blob Fish" is a Megamouth Shark.

When these pics first came out, they were presented as fish washed up in the tsunami. That was a hoax, but I'm glad that this site has listed the fish correctly.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I like the Chimaera Fish and the prickly fish. I think both of those look cool.


----------

